# sealing tile grout questions



## 4just1don (Jun 13, 2008)

I am trying to seal some tile installed but unused since installed about 5 years ago(house sat empty and cold) . Does freezing cause tile grout sealer to be ruined?? I am trying to seal this tile,it runs like water,it looks like water,,,more runs into tub than on wall. I tried menards handy dandy tile grout sealer applicator,,,that was a JOKE,got NONE where it was supposed to be. cant tell where I did and didnt do it,,is this right?? Or has my stuff aged out?? Was using a sponge paint brush,still more on tub than IN grout lines. Dont look right to "ME"!!!


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

What's the name of the grout sealer?

If your bottle of grout sealer was frozen, it may be toast. However, if grout sealer was allowed to dry normally before it froze, the freezing shouldn't affect it at all.

The fact that your grout sealer is clear in colour tells me it's a penetrating sealer. (or there's something really wrong with it)

Are you willing to switch to a different kind of sealer? I'm suggesting you use a cross linking acrylic film forming sealer.

But, if you want to use a penetrating sealer, just go to any art supply store and buy a painter's brush to apply it with. Almost all of my grout lines are 1/8 inch wide, and I use a "script" paint brush (which has longer bristles than an ordinary painter's brush for less dipping and less dripping.

Also, you paint the horizontal grout lines. With the vertical grout lines, you simply apply a drop to the line near the ceiling and allow it to follow the grout line down. it may run off the grout line onto the tile face occasionally, but you just wipe it up and start again. You just add sealer to the vertical grout lines when your drop slows down.


----------



## angus242 (May 1, 2008)

Let's be clear, you are attempting to seal the GROUT, not TILE? I just want to make sure. You mention sealing both.

If you are attempting to seal the tile and it's ceramic or porcelain, it won't work and is not needed.

Now for sealing the grout, don't cheap out. Buy a quality sealer. My choice is:
http://www2.dupont.com/Stone_Tech_Professional/en_US/products/Protect/grout_sealer.html

Make sure the grout surface is clean and free of any foreign materials or coatings. If there's a waxy build up over the grout, the sealer can't penetrate.

always follow manufacturers directions!


----------



## 4just1don (Jun 13, 2008)

No, I am trying to seal just the grout lines,,,BUT,,,it goes all over. There is a white haze,hard to see but its there,white tile and white grout. how is the best way to clean that off cause I spose its on grout joints too. I spose the haze is the left over attempts of the grouting process(I didnt do that part)

Thinking of going to the store and seeing if new grout sealer is as watery,,or IF they have a thicker type. If I start at the top of the wall it wont even stay in the grout line area,it runs across the tile face diagonally first!! I would THINK that the proper type would be more like paint consistancy. Cant tell how much stays on there and most runs OFF!


----------



## angus242 (May 1, 2008)

Most sealers I've dealt with are watery. I've always had the best results using a sponge to apply. Also, it's inevitable that you'll get some on the tile. I use a white cotton rag that's damp and wipe right away.
Perhaps it has something to do with the particular sealer you have. I have given you suggestions for a quality sealer that I have used many times....without issue. Other than that, I'm not really sure on what else I can suggest. Maybe take your time. Better to have to seal 2 or 3 x's than try to get it done all at once and getting sealer everywhere. 

MAKE SURE THE GROUT DOESN'T HAVE ANY BUILD UP ON IT (waxy or mineral)!!! If so, get a grout CLEANER first.

Good luck!


----------



## Handyman50 (Sep 28, 2007)

The part about running all over the place is very common. I normally hold a rag under the area where I am sealing. I use a bottle with a "brush applicator" on it. They are sold at all home improvement stores. This is an easy way to keep the sealer on the grout.

Actually, the sealer shouldn't hurt the tub or shower. There will be a caution if it could cause damage. I've never seen a caution on any that I've used.


----------

